# Noisy Cricket V1 Sleeve



## Vape0206 (19/12/16)

Hi does any know where i can get a black sleeve for my noisy cricket v1?

TIA

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------



## Vape0206 (20/12/16)

Anybody?  

Sent from my ALCATEL ONE TOUCH 6032 using Tapatalk


----------

